# Coat stand?



## Jameshow (8 Mar 2021)

Our cheap metal coat stand has given up the ghost. 

So I'm thinking if making one. 

Octagonal 4x4" timber gives me 40mm faces. 
Ideal for 8 1-1/2 pine hooks at 45 degrees with a bit of sculpting. 

The trunk can either be turned or left octagonal. 

It's the feet that I'm struggling with bird table style looks naff. Perhaps some 1 1/2 timber again at 45°??? 

Any thoughts? 

Cheers James


----------



## marcros (8 Mar 2021)

it all rather depends on what you like. I love this one, but I can imagine that it isnt to everybody's taste. Exceptional Mid-Century Modern Atomic Sputnik Coat Tree or Stand, 1960s, Denmark For Sale at 1stDibs 

I like it as a website too, it seems to focus on mid century modern styles so may not be appropriate for your tastes.


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Mar 2021)

An idea, and it is only a thought. Octagonal – yes I like that and coming down at 45° to the floor, four legs but they start a bit higher up so they are quite long and then nearer to the floor another four legs coming out at 45° but from the other four faces, total overkill and it might look totally naf. Ian


----------



## Jameshow (8 Mar 2021)

Any chance of a sketch as I'm struggling to picture it??? 

Cheers James


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Mar 2021)

Please remember I wasn’t suggesting it was a good idea lol.


----------



## mikej460 (8 Mar 2021)

Ah inspired by the Sputnik I see


----------



## Jameshow (8 Mar 2021)

Is it a bit fussy??? 

Cheers James


----------



## Robbo60 (9 Mar 2021)

coat stands - Google Shopping


No idea how this is made but I think it's great. Even has dimensions for you


----------



## Jameshow (9 Mar 2021)

I'm not sure which one you mean????

Cheers James


----------



## Robbo60 (9 Mar 2021)

Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak


The Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak adds style, form and function inside your space. Beautifully crafted, it features a traditional design that works brilliantly with various existing home furniture.




furnish.co.uk




Sorry. try this


----------



## kinverkid (9 Mar 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak
> 
> 
> The Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak adds style, form and function inside your space. Beautifully crafted, it features a traditional design that works brilliantly with various existing home furniture.
> ...


From the same site:








Jual Melbourne Coat Stand Walnut JF314


This Melbourne Coat Stand is a part of a larger collection of furniture that exude sophistication, function and style. It's beautifully fashioned to fit nicely in any modern space. The piece if made from quality wood with a solid circular base. There are three pieces with notches, perfect for...




furnish.co.uk




I don't like the stand but I think it's a good idea that it rotates.


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Mar 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak
> 
> 
> The Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak adds style, form and function inside your space. Beautifully crafted, it features a traditional design that works brilliantly with various existing home furniture.
> ...


Crikey Robbo, I thought my design was terrible! That really does take the biscuit.


----------



## Cabinetman (9 Mar 2021)

So I googled coat stand then I moved onto images and selected wooden, I think the problem with them is that they are tall and thin and need bits sticking out at the top. Some of the old style bentwoods were relatively attractive but none of them really float my boat at all. 
Or you could go really funky and have it mounted from the ceiling? 
I once saw a wall mounted coat peg design where the pegs flipped out when needed but how you would build that into an upright coat stand I haven’t worked out yet.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Mar 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak
> 
> 
> The Jual Retro Tall Coat Stand JF505 - Walnut or Oak adds style, form and function inside your space. Beautifully crafted, it features a traditional design that works brilliantly with various existing home furniture.
> ...


Nice but I think a little above my wood butchering skill level! 

Cheers James


----------



## Jameshow (15 Mar 2021)

So I've brought the 4x4timber and the 4x1 1/2.

I'm wanting to do sliding dovetail joints as you might find on a pedestal table. What should the dimensions be?

The joint will be just shy of 6" long.

I was thinking 1" deep X 1" X 1 1/4 wide???

I will do the top hooks the same too. The lower kids ones can be tenon.

Cheers James


----------



## Jameshow (22 Mar 2021)

Almost done, just a little filler needed. 

Cheers James


----------

